# Snow tyres



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi All,
My OH and will be driving from London to Kalamata and beyond at the beginning of April in our new diesel Nissan Note. Will we have to buy snow tyres? -I understand it's a legal requirement in some countries.
Cheers
Chrisles


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

No not at all. We do the trip virtually every year, and have done it also in winter time.... 

I doubt if you will have any weather problems at that time of year. However if you are nervous buy yourself a set of snow chains (much cheaper....even more so on ebay), and I doubt if you ever use them.......the motorways through Italy etc. are excellent even in snow......


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Snow (or winter) tyres are mandatory in Austria and Germany, usually up to 15th April. Chains are required to be carried in Switzerland, although several countries have banned them, because of possible damage to roads.
Having said that, I have made many journeys across Europe without either and never had a problem with roads or police!


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

I think the legislation is rather loose....I quote:-

*Austria*

Winter tyres are mandatory in Austria. The law states that passenger cars with a permissible maximum weight of up to 3.5 tonnes may be operated only between 1 November and 15 April in winter conditions such as snow, slush or ice if winter tyres have been installed on all wheels. All-season tyres are also considered winter tyres if they have the "M + S" mark.

*As an alternative to winter tyres*, snow chains may be used on at least two driving wheels, however, these may only be used in case the road is covered by a complete or scarcely broken snow cover or sheet of ice. Failure to comply with the law results in a fine up to 5,000 Euros and the vehicle could be impounded. Insurance is deemed void if a vehicle which is involved in an accident between November 1 and April 15 is not fitted with winter tyres.

*Germany*

Motorists are obliged to make sure they have correct tyres to suit the winter weather conditions. This may mean the use of winter tyres (with M&S or snowflake symbol) and in extreme weather, the additional use of snow chains.

Vehicles with summer tyres fitted are not allowed to be driven on roads covered with snow and ice. Fines are in place for vehicles found to be doing so.

*Switzerland*

Winter tyres are mandatory in Austria between 1st November and 15th April *for vehicles not using snow chains.* These dates may be extended in weather conditions persist.

Snow chains can only be used if the roads have a complete covering of snow and must be fitted on at least two driving wheels.

****************

However even with the forgoing some countries legalisation applies to ""all residents"
In Germany since 2010 the law is that ALL (including foreign vehicles) in wintery conditions are fitted with winter tyres or* all season tyres*

a good link is:-
http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/snow-chains-winter-tyres.html


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

Many thanks Grocer & Jolly Roger, you've been very helpful. As we want to reach Greece before the 15th of April ,we'll probably go through France, Frejus Tunnel and on to Ancona.
Chrisles


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Chrisles said:


> Many thanks Grocer & Jolly Roger, you've been very helpful. As we want to reach Greece before the 15th of April ,we'll probably go through France, Frejus Tunnel and on to Ancona.
> Chrisles


We do the trip most years by road to Kalamata but must say we prefer to go via the Brenner pass into Italy. (Cheaper on tolls etc) especially with trailer or caravan.
No tolls on France, Belgium, Luxenbourg & Germany. Austria only 7 Euro for 10 day pass. The Brenner pass is tolled (can't recall price), and Italy is.......

Great campsite / hotel at Hotel Schloss Fernsteinsee | Ihr unvergesslicher Urlaub in Tirol/Österreich | Tauchen - Hotelzimmer Tirol - Campingurlaub - Zugspitze - Ferienpark in Tirol
or
Hotel Serles, Mieders (just south of Innsbruck)

Have a good trip


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> We do the trip most years by road to Kalamata but must say we prefer to go via the Brenner pass into Italy. (Cheaper on tolls etc) especially with trailer or caravan.
> No tolls on France, Belgium, Luxenbourg & Germany. Austria only 7 Euro for 10 day pass. The Brenner pass is tolled (can't recall price), and Italy is.......
> 
> Great campsite / hotel at Hotel Schloss Fernsteinsee | Ihr unvergesslicher Urlaub in Tirol/Österreich | Tauchen - Hotelzimmer Tirol - Campingurlaub - Zugspitze - Ferienpark in Tirol
> ...


You take a similar route to us. If it is good weather we use the Fern Pass from Germany to Austria. If snow is forecast, we play safe and go via Bregenze.
The Brenner Pass is a €8 toll. We have stayed at the Sonnenhof at Igles, near Innsbruck, a couple of times and is recommended.


----------



## Chrisles (Aug 23, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> No not at all. We do the trip virtually every year, and have done it also in winter time....
> 
> I doubt if you will have any weather problems at that time of year. However if you are nervous buy yourself a set of snow chains (much cheaper....even more so on ebay), and I doubt if you ever use them.......the motorways through Italy etc. are excellent even in snow......


Once again thanks for the excellent advice.
We're not really nervous about the snow, coming originally from Northumbria. If the weather was snowy we'd certainly get chains/tyres etc- my main worry was that the weather is really good with no snow and ice anywhere but that* we could still get busted for not having the correct tyres on before 15th April in Germany.* Unnecessary snow tyres would be expensive but a fine would break our bank.

Am i being paranoid? Would the Germans check or care if the weather was good?

cheers Chrisles.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sure there is nothing to worry about in April. The police certainly wouldn't carry out any checks unless conditions required it.


----------



## mathew888 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
You can only use them in snow as soon as you reach a treated road you MUST take them off otherwise you will damage them. You will find if you order some the van that delivers them will not be using them. For this country winter tyres are the best option if you do lots of miles


----------



## Gavin123 (Oct 6, 2011)

Driving through Europe in April shouldn't be a problem should it?! Can't see imagine there being any snow!


----------

